# New Rlt Watch Soon,



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Where did that appear from?

OK ... questions

Movement?

Price?

Size?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Swiss high quality case 38-40mm with display back.

ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic.

Limited edition

Several dial colours.

Price later but well under Â£200.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Swiss high quality case 38-40mm with display back.
> 
> ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel Automatic.
> 
> ...


 Sounds good is it a numbered LE? If so #4 please


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Now that looks gooooooooood


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

BTW

How many limited?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hav'nt decided yet.

There may be 5 different dial versions limited to 50 pieces each.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The case has not really showed up very well in the picture, I'll take some more soon. The case lugs are sculptured similar to an Omega Seamaster but not as sharp. The case is 40mm and is gorgeous in my opinion.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, that is beautiful. Any chance of having one of the models as a day/date.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

john b said:


> Roy, that is beautiful. Any chance of having one of the models as a day/date.


 Sorry no day/date.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

DRATS....Well put me down for my "Lucky # 7 anyway. I want one.

One of these days, you've got to do something as elegant and large WITH a day/date for those of us who love em.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy is the minute chapter going to be angled like that or are you going to round it out on the actual watch? Also what colors beside the ovious black, white and silver?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> Roy is the minute chapter going to be angled like that or are you going to round it out on the actual watch? Also what colors beside the ovious black, white and silver?


 Don't quite know yet I am still toying with it. I actually like it as it is.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Good lord Roy!!! Steady on. Have you got some elves working for you?..................or some immigrant workers?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This one has been in the pipeline for months, may need some elves soon if I do not calm down.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, except for he lack of my favorte function (day/date), I like it "as is" also. And you know me, the bigger the better--go for the 40mm.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Will it have a solid back so I can have it engraved?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Stan, its a display back.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Could the display back be engraved or I'm I being stupid?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It probably could by a glass engraver but I do not know anyone who could do it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy I'll check it out.

This watch is nice enough to be my 50th birthday watch but shorty wants the watch to be engraved.

Not many watches with plain backs these days, though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan I could make a printing plate and print the inside of the crystal with an inscription if you wish.

If it was engraved it may irritate and scratch your wrist.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

That's flipping clever, how many characters would fit?

I would like to see the other dial colours but I reckon you can pencil me in for one in that case (no pun).

I'll mail you with what shorty wants the inscription to be and you can let me know if it's possible.









Thanks Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan in theory I can fit anything on.

I may only do the black dial to start with and the others later on. We'll have to see how it goes. The black dial will be the more popular so I may do 100 in black.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

This may well be my birthday watch, what other colours have you in mind?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have several ideas for the other dials , they may or may not be the same as the design on the black.

I have not decided as the black one is not even finalised yet.

I am approx one month away from production on these as I am just waiting for the hands.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been thinking about the attractive dodecagon chapter ring, it looks very nice ... but ... there is a problem .. I think.

If the minute/second marks on the sides of the dodecagon are equidistant then there will be an inaccuracy in the time. In order to be accurate the minute/second divisions would have to be spaced closer together where the minute /second hand are closer to the perpendicular with the side of the dodecagon and increase in spacing away from the perpendicular.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You are quite right Jot and I am working on a way round this. It may be a round circle or may even be textured like a pie pan dial removing the dodecagon.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ignore the Piepan comment that would make it to much like another brand.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Pie pan???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Forget it, I'm not doing a Pie pan,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon this one is worth waiting for, I'm watching intently.

This is going to be the RLT dress watch I was hoping for. Lovely case and nice prototype dial.









A pie pan style would be fantastic, there are so few about.

This one should be a winner. IMHO.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'M NOT DOING A PIE PAN.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, Ok!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, I want to keep the dodecagon so the sec/min markers will be marked on an invisable circle as near to the dod'con as possible.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

John it's like the old Omega Constellations.

......... and I'm not doing one, if your wondering.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

You bugger.
















Roy,

I reckon the prototype dial looks classy, no complaints from me.









I had pie for my tea and had to wash the dishes, I'll feel ok tomorrow.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just found an Omega Constelation Tiffany Pie Pan whatever!

The minute/second divisions are equidistant along the sides of the dodecagon









If its good enough for Omega ??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm not so sure I like the dodecagon. Will you have a 12 sided crown to match?









Like the case though very nice, I think I like it even more than the speedbird. Can't wait to see a better shot of the lugs.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have been thinking about the attractive dodecagon chapter ring, it looks very nice ... but ... there is a problem .. I think.
> 
> If the minute/second marks on the sides of the dodecagon are equidistant then there will be an inaccuracy in the time. In order to be accurate the minute/second divisions would have to be spaced closer together where the minute /second hand are closer to the perpendicular with the side of the dodecagon and increase in spacing away from the perpendicular.


 Any chance of explaining that in English John?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan, printing on the inside of the view back works well on my seiko so should be just the jobby.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ta PG,

Seems like the answer to my problem. This new RLT does look classy, can't wait to see the dial options.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I have been thinking about the attractive dodecagon chapter ring, it looks very nice ... but ... there is a problem .. I think.
> ...










its given me a headache already ... no chance


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy said:


> It probably could by a glass engraver but I do not know anyone who could do it.


You could have the "engraveing" done in a frosted vinyl. Very thin and no mechanical or acid eteching needs to be done. It looks very much like real engraving on glass.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan,

shot of the seiko view back to give you an idea. The writing in black is printed on the inside of the glass so it wont rub off.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks PG,

That works perfectly, it will look quite nice printed on the inside and probably easy to read.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's a white one with a round seconds ring,

I would like opinions on if it should be round or shaped.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Ok, I want to keep the dodecagon so the sec/min markers will be marked on an invisable circle as near to the dod'con as possible.


 Me too ... the dodecagon gets my vote


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The dodecagon gets my vote too.









White looks good.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I think round is better. It's certainly a lot more functional.

The dodecagon is pretty, but I can't see any reason for it other than as a styling feature and one which makes it too uncomfortably similar to another watch for me.

If there are going to be 5 different dial styles, maybe there's room for round and shaped versions perhaps?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I like the dodecagon better on a drawing, not sure how it would work out however.

I agree with John's comment about the positioning of the second/minute marks, which was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw the picture Roy posted (no, the first thing was wow what a nice case, and nice hands too, and "wow, a pie pan!"







).

The best solution is probably to have a competition, let everybody draw a dial until we all







, and then let Roy do the job so we all go







.

I think the round one makes the dial look a bit too plain...


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

A 40MM DODECGON !!!!!!
















What do you mean by an invisable circle. Could we see an example on the Dodecgon?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The first picture now shows how it is, the seconds markers are in a circle so they are even.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> The best solution is probably to have a competition, let everybody draw a dialÂ ,










Never again,









I'll make a watch as the picture and then we will go from there.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> I'll make a watch as the picture and then we will go from there.


 Can't wait for the red dial variant


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


>

















joking


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I know,


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

How about a dial with markers only instead of numbers?









gregor


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I seem to be a little late on this thread.Roy I like the first black dial one.Silver would be nice though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Made a few small changes.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks classy.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Though I may not be buying (still saving for RLT8), I like the dodecahedron.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like it apart from the cobweb









Sorry,Looks great


----------



## roloya (Dec 17, 2003)

Roy said:


> Made a few small changes.


Hmmmmmmmm

A beautiful watch, well deserving of a Greek term - dodeca, The RLT 12

Roloya is pleased!! May I have number 9 please?

OBTW, Roloya is the Greek word for watches.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

H'mmmm...........just thinking how superb would be a watch like this with an octagonal shaped st. steel case!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

roloya said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Made a few small changes.
> ...


US MIKE

Just wondering.

Why do you feel the neccessity to post under two names?

(Roloya and US Mike)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

neil said:


> roloya said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Like most people, I have varied personality traits. USMike is typically my kinder, gentler side. Roloya surfaces from time-to-time as a more aggressive persona that seeks to right wrongs or to chastise individuals for questionable behavior. Roloya often resorts to the use of PM's to avoid publicly embarrassing someone whose behavior has offended forum members. Roloya, because of his strong ethnic feelings, sometimes acts out of exuberance as he did at the appearance of a watch with a dodecahedron design on the dial.

As stated on previous occasions, I will publicly post nothing further on this subject. Any further discussion will occur either by PM or email.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Congratulations Roy

Very nice indeed.

A brown rugged band would be nice.

if i had some money i would buy it


----------

